# red cherry shrimp and water hardness



## mmfish (Dec 24, 2008)

What is the recommended hardness level for these shrimp? If anyone uses a hardness meter probe made by American marine, the measurement in siemens (units) is appreciated.


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

http://www.planetinverts.com/Red Cherry Shrimp.html


----------

